# Train Rite remote release



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I ordered a Train rite remote to go with Katy's Dogs Afield Shur Toss launcher. The Shur Toss is a great piece of equipment in and of itself, light, easily portable and easy to work. The Train Rite is a heck of a unit. This thing is built for stout, nothing mickey mouse about it. It was a cinch for me, (mechanically challanged as I am) to hook it up and operate it. Kudos to Train Rite for a first class piece of equipment.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Bob,

Thanks for the kind words; I'm glad you like the remote trigger.

Jerry


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll second what Bob had to say about the Train-rite remote trigger, its well built and should last a long time.
I made a TTosser out of 1/2 inch black iron pipe and it fits great on the 1/2 inch pipe. Just ask for the longer clamp on bolts.
Jerry, I should have spoke up Sooner.
You can't go wrong buying a Train-rite remote trigger.

Gary Storch


----------

